# Wahoo at the Exxon Rig 265-A????



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

We are thinking of making the trip this weekend out there. Has anyone caught any around there lately. Also who else will be out that way this weekend??

If anyone wants to buddy boat, let me know!!


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

when are you headin out man?


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

not sure, but I think Sat!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

depending on the WX, I would like to make the run with you? 2 Boats are better than one anyway, how far is this rig?

Jim


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

that'd be sweet man, a good learning experience but i'm getting off shift that morning 7am, heck y'all be fishing by then.


----------



## Subdude (Nov 15, 2007)

There is the SKA nationals this weekend out of Biloxi.I am sure you will see quite a few boats live baiting around that way usually.There is 400 boats competing Friday and Saturday.Good Luck wherever you go I just thought you might want to know if you head there expect some company.Wahoo are a frequent welcomed bycatch when kingfishing.Tight Lines, Subdude, Biloxi,Ms....


----------



## GULFFISHER1 (Sep 28, 2007)

They are all at the palace looking at the 30-40kt wind and wondering "Do I really want to do this"?


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I love to eat Wahoo.


----------

